# Upgrade freeBSD 7.0 Release to 7.3 using freebsd-update



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

hi

Can I upgrade freeBSD 7.0 Release directly to 7.3 using *freebsd-update*, or I must use these steps: *7.0*-7.1, 7.1-7.2, 7.2-*7.3*?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use freebsd-update from 7.0 to upgrade to 7.3.  I've done this on a couple of stations at work.  Be careful in the "manual merge" part of the process.  Most of the changes will probably just be simple REVISION lines, but just watch the screen and be sure about what it's asking before answering "y/n" / "d/i".


----------



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

Thx, but should I run portupgrade -a before running freebsd-update?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 14, 2010)

No need to re-compile/re-install ports when doing minor version upgrades (7.x to 7.y).


----------



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

I try to upgrade my freeBSD 7.0 Release to 7.3 and I'm getting this:
	
	



```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE
[B]Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.[/B]
Fetching metadata signature for 7.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/compat src/contrib
src/crypto src/etc src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib
src/libexec src/release src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys
src/tools src/ubin src/usbin world/base world/dict world/doc world/games
world/info world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 7.0-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 31790 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....120....130....140....150....160....170....180.... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 32869 files... failed.
```

BTW I've tried already many times.
What's wrong?


----------



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

using /usr/sbin/freebsd-update:
	
	



```
# /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 89 patches... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 83 files... gunzip: unknown compression format
636ab397373e0596abee0cd71394391bd113bad4f01069ffaa3389cd36a63ad4 has incorrect hash.
```
Howto correct incorrect hash?


----------



## ccc (Sep 15, 2010)

I've done according to http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.0R/announce.html the following steps:

```
# cd /usr/upgrade

# fetch http://people.freebsd.org/~cperciva/freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz
Downloading and verifying the digital signature for the tarball (signed by the FreeBSD Security Officer's PGP key) is highly recommended.

# fetch http://people.freebsd.org/~cperciva/freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz.asc

# gpg --verify freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz.asc freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz
The new freebsd-update(8) can then be extracted and run as follows:

# tar -xf freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz

# mv freebsd-update.conf /etc/freebsd-update.conf
```
and now it seems to work.


----------



## ccc (Sep 15, 2010)

using /usr/sbin/freebsd-update install, I'm getting this:
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
/root # /usr/sbin/freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///usr/share/man/ja: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1/cat8: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1/cat4: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/share/man/cat8: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///usr/share/man/cat4: Directory not empty
 done.
```
Should I remove these directories manually?


----------



## Yampress (Sep 15, 2010)

good idea is delete sources of sysytem downloaded by csup/cvsup


----------

